# OPENFUR...revived



## OpenFur (Jul 18, 2011)

Kiefer Jackson  -  11:11 PM  -  Limited
::::ATTENTION PEOPLE::::
I need volunteer contributors for an opensource project to perhaps create a Furry Fandom oriented Operating system for meant for home computer usage. For those who do not know what a furry is please be redirected towards the site: WWW.Wikifur.com OR type in Furry Fandom in Wikipedia. 
For specific history on the project, please visit these links
http://en.wikifur.com/wiki/CreatureS
http://en.wikifur.com/wiki/Ubuntu_Furry_Remix
https://launchpad.net/~ufurmix-maintainers/+archive/ppa/

If you are not interested in the project or are offended or mislead by the concept, please do not leave any comments. If you are interested however in the project, please email me at thunderxfox@gmail.com
I will get back to you as soon as possible.


----------



## Runefox (Jul 18, 2011)

So, uh, what? Is this supposed to be some Linux distro or something? I have to ask the obvious if so: Do... We really need one?

Also. I'd be scared if anyone here didn't know what furry was.


----------



## OpenFur (Jul 18, 2011)

I have mass posted this. Previously the groups for CreatureS/Furbuntu and Ubuntu Furry Remix have joined alliance as Openfur. We have had a dispute over ideas and many people left and the project became dormant. As proven here: http://en.wikifur.com/wiki/Ubuntu_Furry_Remix


----------



## AshleyAshes (Jul 19, 2011)

I recall that in the past, one of the CreatureOS developers, Theyain admitted that the idea was effectively a scam.  It wasn't a furry specific OS, but rather a furry branded flavor of linux to entice furries to switch to Linux.  The projects goal is in no way to address the 'specific needs of furry computer uses' as there are none, but to bait and switch them into moving to Linux.  I have a feeling that this primary goal remains the same as I still see no actual unique needs that a 'Furry OS' would fill.


----------



## Sai_Wolf (Jul 19, 2011)

AshleyAshes said:


> I recall that in the past, one of the CreatureOS developers, Theyain admitted that the idea was effectively a scam.  It wasn't a furry specific OS, but rather a furry branded flavor of linux to entice furries to switch to Linux.  The projects goal is in no way to address the 'specific needs of furry computer uses' as there are none, but to bait and switch them into moving to Linux.  *I have a feeling that this primary goal remains the same as I still see no actual unique needs that a 'Furry OS' would fill.*


 
QFT.

The idea of a 'Furry' OS or a 'Furry' Distro is absolutely retarded. It's on par with a Furry 'Monopoly' or <insert board game here>.

No offense, OP, but I think there are better things you could be putting your time toward.


----------



## BRN (Jul 19, 2011)

The idea of a furry OS is as retarded as the idea of a furry skateboard, tic-tac flavour, river, brand of beer, and colour. What.


----------



## LizardKing (Jul 19, 2011)

Aside perhaps from some useful bookmarks and a furry background, what exactly would be the point of this FurryOS? Does it make it easier to save and organise furry porn or what?


----------



## Xenke (Jul 19, 2011)

LizardKing said:


> Aside perhaps from some useful bookmarks and a furry background, what exactly would be the point of this FurryOS? Does it make it easier to save and organise furry porn or what?


 
*right-click*
>Save to Yiff Folder...
>>Furry-Related
>>>Dog dicks


----------



## Verin Asper (Jul 19, 2011)

there are just some things that cant be made for furries...and an OS is one of them


----------



## linkthegamer (Aug 4, 2011)

Hello, My name is linkthegamer and i am the figurehead over at OpenFur.

To clear some questions about "what makes a furry OS furry" i present this.


The project is still vary much in its infancy so we don't have everything worked out, What Theyain said was misquoted, He said one effects of the OS would be it would open people's minds to the idea of an open source OS as good alternative or secondary OS (it is a pipe dream to hope it becomes a primary one). Another effect of the project is to unite furs in making something they can say "Hay I helped make this."

As for features we will likely include stuff to make uploading and downloading content from furry and furry-friendly areas easier, include extra feature packages for programs that would normally require compiling yourself, tweaks to fix common problems, power user tools, UI enhancements.

We plan to focus on Offline features and getting past the idea that furries only care about making and consuming drawn art. We are not just going to be another "theme only" distro or another "artist centric" distro. Sure with a little bit of effort you could make your own collection of furry bookmarks, RSS news readers preprogrammed with furry news, and comic browsers set to popular furry comics. We just want to make an OS you can pop into a cd drive from LiveCD and use when you are away for your computer and need to get your fandom fix without having to hassle with googling everything.

Also liveCD/DVD/USB Linux has an added bonus of being great for private browsing, doing banking (once you end session the data you entered in the forms is gone so it can't be stolen and the OS is clean so it is not keylogged), and computer repair (you can in most cases get to your files, pull them out, and then reinstall whatever you where using).
Asides from that we will also be accepting and non-judgmental to request from the fandom and wish to provide an OS where you can comfortable ask how to add a gadget to view your favorite furry comic without ridicule.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Aug 4, 2011)

Just add in some weekly free picture of their character, and a few more dog cocks, we'll be good to go.

I dunno how much easier downloading dog cocks can get, but the fact that someone is actually putting time and effort into making it _easier_, is slightly disturbing...and the fact that you can just pop in a CD anywhere to do this makes it sad too :c

MUST HAVE FUZZEH

/Takes a swig.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Aug 4, 2011)

I'm going to skip over the "why bother" argument for once, and humor you.

Now how would you determine the specific furry-related interests of the OS's user?
Are you just going to divide them into their own versions (Wolfcock flavor, Fatty-fetishist flavor, Clean flavor, etc)?
What about those with completely obscure fandom enthusiasm that doesn't relate to the cliches?
Why should furries bother with this, instead of just saving all their embarrassing porn to a flash drive?
How is this supposed to make being a furry more private? An OS central to a specific interest is a pretty noticeable thing.
Why isn't this a browser, instead of an OS?
Why are you encouraging people to be so lazy, that they can't just use Google?


----------



## linkthegamer (Aug 4, 2011)

Now how would you determine the specific furry-related interests of the OS's user?

Likely polls.


Are you just going to divide them into their own versions (Wolfcock flavor, Fatty-fetishist flavor, Clean flavor, etc)?

Only comes in clean. Might make a light version at some point


What about those with completely obscure fandom enthusiasm that doesn't relate to the cliches?

Can you explain this one?


Why should furries bother with this, instead of just saving all their embarrassing porn to a flash drive?

For the heck of it, try something new, also it is free. And yeah... save your porn to a flash drive.


How is this supposed to make being a furry more private? An OS central to a specific interest is a pretty noticeable thing.

No, that was just an example of what you can do with it. You can also burn the CD and use it as a bootable coaster if you want.


Why isn't this a browser, instead of an OS?

Because some future features will on the linux side of things not just net stuff.


Why are you encouraging people to be so lazy, that they can't just use Google?

I am not, just giving them the choice. I want them to be active and help create stuff. and Heck this will free up some time tracking shit down.


----------



## BRN (Aug 4, 2011)

linkthegamer said:


> Now how would you determine the specific furry-related interests of the OS's user?
> 
> Likely polls.
> 
> ...



When you're trying to sell your product idea, being avoidant and vague doesn't help. You have to actually answer the questions that marketing requires you to be answering:

firstly, what's your unique selling point?

Secondly, what in particular about this OS suits your target market's needs?

Thirdly, what about this product so differentiates it from other products, that furries will have reasonable reason to choose your OS over others?

Lastly, I point you towards this image in the hope it reveals your fallacy.

Remember, what you're promising here is an _operating system_. The conceptual scheme the entire computer runs on. Just thinking about the way they browse the internet isn't enough.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Aug 4, 2011)

linkthegamer said:


> Are you just going to divide them into their own versions?
> 
> Only comes in clean. Might make a light version at some point



You lost me now. It's going to be a OS dedicated to clean artwork, awful "music", badly written stories (and I should know), a combo of the first and third, known as furry comics, and furry news? This sounds like it'd be better off as a lightweight program, private internet browser, or blog, than a full-blown OS, realistically speaking. And the private browsing is unnecessary for 'clean' works.


----------



## linkthegamer (Aug 4, 2011)

sorry i am so vague i really don't have the knowledge on some of those, we are still working on planing stuff out and all i know is the last way mentioned to get info was polls.

As for the Clean thing i mean the ONLY version of this that will be released will be a clean one you can dirty up. There is no version wiff super yiffy dog cocks on every screen.

I will reply again when i know more.


----------



## Zydala (Aug 4, 2011)

While I'm not exactly a programmer, if I can give some advice....

You really MUST plan your projects and know exactly what you want to achieve from a large-scale project. Making it up as it comes to you is more of a brainstorming session and usually brainstorming sessions aren't advertised until there's some real material going for it. I mean it'd be like EA going "we're making a new shooting game!" and giving it a name and putting up a website and then going "so, uh, what do you guys want in the game? We sort of have some ideas..."

All I got from your posts were things like "we might put this in" or "we're not sure on the details" and if you're playing PR for this project, you might want to get all the information before posting; if no one on the project has any definite answers to the details we've asked for (why should we use it over another OS, what makes it 'furry' and not 'furry themed', etc), then you should probably refrain from advertising the thing unless you're looking for help, which is what the original post looks like it was doing before you jumped in.

In any case, I think FAF is the last place anyone would be interested lol :V


----------



## linkthegamer (Aug 4, 2011)

yeah i was detecting that. the advertisement at current is more geared at getting people to join making the project not getting people to use it. Sorry if it got confusing with my post, I was posting that because people were asking why even make a furry OS and i was trying to give them answers. Most my stuff is vague because the project had some downtime where the info may have changed, as for the might put this in until we actually try stuff like the UI underlay may or may not be practical. Thanks for the advise.

In short,

*This is not a finished product, we are looking for help. Sorry for the confusion.

*Direct any questions to a note on FA or a PM or what not and i will try to get back to you.

PS: it will take at least a day for me to answers, a lot of the development team lives around Europe.


----------



## Draconas (Aug 4, 2011)

Think I expressed my opinions very well in a journal


----------



## Zydala (Aug 4, 2011)

linkthegamer said:


> yeah i was detecting that. the advertisement at current is more geared at getting people to join making the project not getting people to use it. Sorry if it got confusing with my post, I was posting that because people were asking why even make a furry OS and i was trying to give them answers. Most my stuff is vague because the project had some downtime where the info may have changed, as for the might put this in until we actually try stuff like the UI underlay may or may not be practical. Thanks for the advise.
> 
> In short,
> 
> ...



Yeah that makes more sense. Thanks for clearing things up


----------



## linkthegamer (Aug 4, 2011)

Welcome, we are here to be helpful after all.


----------



## Leafblower29 (Aug 4, 2011)

What's the point of a furry OS? Just customize it furry style.


----------



## MitchZer0 (Aug 5, 2011)

That's nice, but I really need a furry soda, food, fridge, screwdriver, television, mattress, door, screws, house, everything!

Can you please make a furry version of each that I listed?


----------



## CrazdFoxx (Aug 5, 2011)

hello i am CradFoxx partial project leader and conceptualist for OpenFur... 

i just want to bring up a point;

why is it that the first think everyone says is something to the effect of " a furry OS? wtf do i need that for i can download yiff on windows"

in my opinion being a furry isnt just about yiff, drawing and downloading fap material. and neither is this OS

The os is not about downloading art. or even viewing art. its about bringing furs together and giving the furry community a better OS alternative one more finely tailored to match the furry life style... a unique computing experience one as unique as its users. to stand out in a field of windows, linux and OSX. to establish a sense of independence. 

we have our own web sites, our own social networks, our own conventions, our own hosting providers, our own everything... why not have an OS as well? because its a neat idea and those who choose to be just like everyone else and use their mundane windows 7, OSX and ipads feel free to do so... as for me and my team were gonna make our os available free to anyone who wants to give it a shot.


----------



## Zydala (Aug 5, 2011)

CrazdFoxx said:


> hello i am CradFoxx partial project leader and conceptualist for OpenFur...
> 
> i just want to bring up a point;
> 
> ...



I think everyone was just half-kidding about the porn thing  just fyi

But I still stand to what I said earlier about the subject and I want to add this - I don't want to hear lofty dreams of uniting the fandom with an OS anymore, I want to see what makes it special and more easy than any other OS that exists. Actually, no, scratch that, you're not actually going to have to battle an OS, it's more like you're going to have to fight against someone with a browser and a handful of bookmarks, since THAT is accessible from any OS and holds basically everything that IS communicating with the fandom right here, right now. What is sounds like at the moment is that you don't actually have much that is substantial to prove your plan is worth investing time in, so I suggest to you all to stop making PR posts, keep trying to recruit people with ideas, and come back in a couple months with some _actual plans and items of interest_ in motion and gauge our reaction then instead.


----------



## MitchZer0 (Aug 5, 2011)

CrazdFoxx said:


> hello i am CradFoxx partial project leader and conceptualist for OpenFur...
> 
> i just want to bring up a point;
> 
> ...


So furries want to have their own version of everything and they can't just download IRC clients, Midi interfaces and Paint alternatives or even change the desktop background, they want an OS with all of that?

I'm all for everything in one box (unless it's white and shiny) but do we really need to have every furry risk their current setup for an OS designed for the majority of the fandom? Plus the fandom loves gaming and Linux isn't really that good for games.


----------



## Kesteh (Aug 5, 2011)

This makes me facepalm. So hard. 
Just like Blackbird did.

A comment I saw on the browser goes like this... just edited to fit this OS idea: 





> "Whatâ€™s next?
> Youtube for _furries_? â€ _oh murr_ go _fap_ to that channelâ€
> 
> But honestly, if a _furry_ canâ€™t find what they want on _google_,  they should probably just get off the internet as with any other kind  of person."


----------



## linkthegamer (Aug 5, 2011)

We thank you for your input on this project and will take this into consideration. It is currently just an idea by a group of linux loving furs and we are working out the kinks.

Also the OS is most like going to be meant to be ran live or as a secondary OS. As a gamer myself I know how lacking linux is in AAA rated games, but if you like arena shooters... Well there are a butt load of those for Linux. X3

I understand that a furry OS is not for everyone and we are not going to try an get everyone to use it, we are working on a furry OS for people who chose to use it. 

PS: I hope that you will at least try the liveCD/DVD/USB as it is still practical for stuff like recovery and such.


----------



## Fay V (Aug 5, 2011)

I still don't understand. It's not about art or anything, but the "furry lifestyle" yet the fandom is largely based around art and online interaction. What exactly is unique to furries that an OS would work for? Half of what furries do is online, so the OS is incredibly irrelevant. We basically get on forums, view art, interact online and have been doing this easily with mac, linux, or windows. 
There's furry gaming, but then you'd need a windows or mac OS anyway. 
There's fursuiting, but the only benefit for that would be hardware (being able to use a computer in suit)

Perhaps if you made an OS that was better with graphics, but that's not furry specific. 

So what actual gain exists besides painting up linux in fur?


----------



## linkthegamer (Aug 5, 2011)

We will see, Right now we are just working on what we want to do. It is about art just not exclusively, it is wrong to think that everyone in the fandom revolves around making and consuming art.

The main gain is yet to be seen, as there was a bit of a miss-communication, we are looking for people interested in working on a furry OS and making it more then just Linux with fur.


----------



## Kesteh (Aug 5, 2011)

linkthegamer said:


> it is wrong to think that everyone in the fandom revolves around making and consuming art.



The largest bit of the fandom is centered around the ART sites. Conventions are large social gatherings that also have a bunch of ART DEALERS and COMMISSIONS.
So far it seems almost 100% art and social. People have characters they want to embody in some art form. Fursuit, story, drawing, sculpture, etc. It eventually bottles down to art.
Why is an OS needed to do what's already being done? A web browser and art/furry social sites to communicate through.

Just check the reception on the Blackbird browser. It was a browser made to a target audience of people. Not many know what it is or even care because it's redundant to go install something else for what you can _already do at hand_.


----------



## Fay V (Aug 5, 2011)

See saying you're working on the idea doesn't mean much when you haven't a clue about a single thing that is furry related that an OS can make better. You don't have an idea for a better application, you have an idea for a theme, a theme which you don't seem to know how to execute since again, you have no idea what in furry fandom can be enhanced by an OS. 
The fandom is not entirely about art, that's true. a majority of it is somehow connected to art, but I'll give you the benefit there. 
The problem is that the fandom is 90% online based, we are an internet fandom. Which means that the fandom developed in relation to existing OS's. Since most of it is just through browsers your OS becomes even more useless. See this.


----------



## Dr. Durr (Aug 5, 2011)

If the point is to have a 2nd OS, just get a free Linux distro.


----------



## linkthegamer (Aug 5, 2011)

Sorry i forgot a key word.... DRAWN ART. The fandom also has writers, coders, suiters, sculptors and such. We are not just going to Slap GIMP in and say done.

Really at this time I don't think we have enough to really tell you WHY you should try it, Right now it is just a concept we want help developing.

Please leave us any questions you may have, I will try to answer them, find out who can, or tell you we really have no clue but will get right on it.


----------



## Verin Asper (Aug 5, 2011)

I'm still trying to see the whole point of this all
what make an Operational System for furs any different from any other Operating system. From what I gather...it does nothing really different so....making it pointless to exist, specially how folks are going "its nothing more than Linux in disguised" so why dont you just get linux.

You would be better off making a browser...if it wasnt for furs making addons to Firefox that is...


----------



## BRN (Aug 5, 2011)

In short:

Nothing about anything you're saying warrants an operating system.
Everything you want to do suits a new version of internet browser.
Everything you want to create is already available.


----------



## linkthegamer (Aug 5, 2011)

Yeah, I'm sorry about that, like i said this is just an idea right now, I have no idea what all will be in it, the "browser" stuff is just what i KNOW we will have, i don't want to say, "it well come with blah da blah" then during development that proves hard or impracticable to implement. Again I am really glad you all are pushing us to prove our idea is more then just an over zealous browser fix.

Also again this is just for furs who want it, we do not plan for everyone to use this, people who can burn, install, and remix linux are likely not going to use this.

Also redirect all questions to http://www.google.com/moderator/#16/e=ad953,

Ideas here http://www.google.com/moderator/#16/e=ac519,

and Suggestions here http://www.google.com/moderator/#16/e=a51b6.


----------



## Draconas (Aug 5, 2011)

Suggestion: instead of an OS, why not make addons or packages for browsers? it'll be like ninite in a way.


----------



## Verin Asper (Aug 5, 2011)

linkthegamer said:


> Yeah, I'm sorry about that, like i said this is just an idea right now, I have no idea what all will be in it, the "browser" stuff is just what i KNOW we will have, i don't want to say, "it well come with blah da blah" then during development that proves hard or impracticable to implement. Again I am really glad you all are pushing us to prove our idea is more then just an over zealous browser fix.
> 
> Also again this is just for furs who want it, we do not plan for everyone to use this, people who can burn, install, and remix linux are likely not going to use this.
> 
> ...


but here we are saying "its...pointless, if everything else already provide what you are trying to push out.
useless os is useless


----------



## linkthegamer (Aug 5, 2011)

For now yes, we will try and make it not just another useless re-branding. Some stuff like this http://www.creaturesystem.org/images/puppy chow example.jpg are Brand New technology we have planned (but we have not got it implemented yet.)

At the current most the foreseeable technology would just be patching together various existing systems. Then we will start to add brand new stuff.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Aug 6, 2011)

I think the general consensus agrees - This would be better off as a browser or program, rather than an entire OS, because the majority of furry-related-things are done online - So it makes sense to make a browser or program that feeds thru the internet. Since an entire OS is totally unnecessary, because it's not going to offer anything different offline or even in conjunction with online stuff.


----------



## linkthegamer (Aug 6, 2011)

Lastdirewolf said:


> I think the general consensus agrees - This would be better off as a browser or program, rather than an entire OS, because the majority of furry-related-things are done online - So it makes sense to make a browser or program that feeds thru the internet. Since an entire OS is totally unnecessary, because it's not going to offer anything different offline or even in conjunction with online stuff.



Actually one of the things the group has been talking about is including a lot more stuff focused on offline usage and online integration (currently a project to make a sync system for FA in the works). Other then that some Desktop Environment enhancements are planed along with some attempts to improve integration with WINE and automation of some not so n00b friendly task (like linking  libflashplugin.so.0 (flash 10 version) to libflashplugin6.so.0 because a coder decided to hard code libflashplugin6.so.0 in and we use flash 10 now. also most people will not want to open a terminal and post "sudo ln -s /usr/bin/lib/libflashplugin.so.0 /usr/bin/lib/libflashplugin6.so.0"). We are going to try and make the OS as terminal independent as possible and even when you have to use the terminal we want it to feel like cheating at a video game, not debugging a server (meaning make the terminal feel more intuitive for new users then a step back to the stone age of computing).

We might work on a browser at a later point for people who feel an OS is just to extreme or impractical as well as try to submit fixes, improvements, and new applications into the wild.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Aug 6, 2011)

linkthegamer said:


> Actually one of the things the group has been talking about is including a lot more stuff focused on offline usage and online integration (currently a project to make a sync system for FA in the works). Other then that some Desktop Environment enhancements are planed along with some attempts to improve integration with WINE and automation of some not so n00b friendly task (like linking  libflashplugin.so.0 (flash 10 version) to libflashplugin6.so.0 because a coder decided to hard code libflashplugin6.so.0 in and we use flash 10 now. also most people will not want to open a terminal and post "sudo ln -s /usr/bin/lib/libflashplugin.so.0 /usr/bin/lib/libflashplugin6.so.0"). We are going to try and make the OS as terminal independent as possible and even when you have to use the terminal we want it to feel like cheating at a video game, not debugging a server (meaning make the terminal feel more intuitive for new users then a step back to the stone age of computing).
> 
> We might work on a browser at a later point for people who feel an OS is just to extreme or impractical as well as try to submit fixes, improvements, and new applications into the wild.



All I read was, "We're going to include a lot of stuff that's not online-dependent, but it's going to be integrated/sync'ed online anyways."  - Thus we go back to my comment above. 

Not trying to be a dick, just not hearing anything that'd lean towards making an OS.


----------



## Zydala (Aug 6, 2011)

I think at this point since they seem to be in brainstorm-mode, they should come back when they have more of a product of their efforts, and then we can nitpick all we want :V


----------



## linkthegamer (Aug 6, 2011)

Zydala said:


> I think at this point since they seem to be in brainstorm-mode, they should come back when they have more of a product of their efforts, and then we can nitpick all we want :V



Yeah pretty much. X3

The sync and offline stuff i really don't know the specifics, I got notes on some sync systems and Offline system but don't know specifics yet... just been trying to explain that at least concept wise we do have plans that aren't "furry theme+furry Firefox and done". We do have new offline content plan, but yeah... i don't know about all of the stuff yet, But the development team is working on a feature list.

So, see you all when we are showing off an actual product. If you care to follow development just Google us (we are on most every service). If not then see you latter.

Also one last note: OpenFur is not the OS name, it is the group, we will likely make other stuff later (programs and such).

Thank you all for your critique.


----------



## Ilayas (Aug 7, 2011)

All my video games and art programs work on Windows 7.  The only reason I would switch to a different operation system is so I could look at things that would likely infect my computer with viruses.  I don't do that often enough to merit installing a new OS (even if it is free).   I would be willing to try a new web browser though.


----------

